# Rady Children's Hospital - Coder, CPC-A Welcome



## thompsonsyl (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

An opening for a Biller/Coder is open in the Ortho dept.  Interested candidates should have knowledge of Billing - Authorizations, Registration, Payor Guidelines; as well as be a certified Coder.  CPC-A will be considered and are encouraged to apply.

The interview process does include a Coding test to establish knowledge.  CPT book is provided; no other reference materials allowed.

This position is open in the Central Business Office and not a Remote position.

Pay commesurate with years of experience.

Interested Candidates, please, email the Hiring Manager:
Marisa Magana @ mamagana@rchsd.org

Good Luck!


----------



## celro (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, My name is Rosalina Celis CPC-A, I am interested in this job.


----------



## celro (Nov 5, 2013)

my e-mail is rosalina.celis@sharp.com. My number is 619-425-3549.


----------

